# Behavourist in Toronto area



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

It is with great sadness that I'm posting in this section. I've worked hard with my dog and wanted to title her. I've taken 4 levels of obedience, socialized her, had doggy play, off leash hiking, and thought I had a near perfect dog.

She has been attacked twice, once at 5/6 months and once at a year. Both of them the dog targeted her and she didn't have any interaction with them before that, in fact I didnt' see it coming. She has been on the receiving ends of aggressive displays (from a distance), and I was proud of how ignored the situation. Don't know if this impacted her or not. 

She has never reacted until around the age of 13 months, after two aggressive dogs charged us but came to the end of their rope. I was startled and screamed, Dakota, barked and lunged. Things changed then and I started working on Watch Me, about turns, sit/stays and was happy with the progress. Talked to my instructor and basically she just reinforced what I was doing. 

It was during the last 5 minutes of the last class of Level 4. Dakota was so focused and was performing wonderfully. I was so proud. During the last dumbbell retrieve (she had done 3 or 4 sucessfully) she picked up the dumbbell and instead of returning to me she attacked a poodle. The poodle was not 100% innocent, but that does not matter, except to help me understand.

Now I need to fix her and am looking for professional help. I know that there are a lot of trainers/behaviourist in the GTA area that do not advertise on the internet. I'd love a recommendation from the experienced members of this board.

My trainer suggested this behavioulist, that some of her students have used. He comes to your home, does a 90 min eval and works up a program with telephone or email communication for 2 months. I've called him a few days ago and have not yet received a phone call back - bad sign. http://www.animalbehaviour.ca/ab2/do.php?target=index

My breeder said some of her owners have gone to this guy for regular training and liked him. He appears to be a little bit old school, but what is stopping me is that he wants $425.00 to do an hours eval. http://www.crdogs.com/Dave_Walker_Credentials.htm

A fellow student gave me this one. I think I like them the best as it is one on one then moving to a group situation. It is a bit far, and with winter coming and this area being a snowbelt I'm hesitating to proceed till spring. http://www.dogsinthepark.ca/ditp/

And last night I found this one. They would have a class of dog reactive dogs. Do not know if this would be good for her or not as prior to Monday she only reacted when the other dog either growled, barked or lunged. I have sent her an email. http://www.boldcanine.com/services-private.htm


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I haven't looked at all the links yet, but I think the last one would be worth checking out. They do a free evaluation, so you can meet with them, ask questions about their methods, and get some recommendations, plus they claim this is their specialty. And for me, I'd be inclined to go with the reactive dog group class vs private sessions, especially if he's not that bad. It doesn't sound like you've got a seriously aggressive dog - as you said, most of the time he's very workable around other dogs, so I don't see any need to keep him away from them. It's more of a "get them before they get me" mentality, probably due to being attacked previously. Rather than corrections, I'd want to be doing lots of counter-conditioning and desensitization, which require the presence of other dogs.

Oooh, I like Dogs in the Park too - I see they are having a Suzanne Clothier seminar next year. I HIGHLY recommend signing up for that! I don't like the idea of paying $425 for an evaluation (and then how much after that?), and while his methods might be perfectly fine, that wouldn't be the direction I'd go with this particular dog.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I must admit that Dogs in the Park is appealing to me, and the fact that they are having a Suzzanne Clothier seminar got my interest in them spiked even more. It will be about an hours drive one way, in good weather.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Contact local K9 units & see who they are using/recommend, ask at the local specialty pet shops (obviously use your judgement when deciding on whose giving great advice) for recommedations, contact every trainer in your area & see who they recommend for aggressive/reactive dogs - hopefully 1 or 2 names will keep coming up & then contact those individuals, set up meet & greets before having any 1on1 sessions.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Mary

Call John Mairs – 905-936-4661 from Tamsu in Tottenham. 

http://www.tamsu.ca/

Does private assistance for strong behavioral issues such as aggressive.
Either at the Tamsu Facility or at your house.

He is one of the best around, most of the top trainers in SchH & OB (in Ont.) have worked with him over the years. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you Brian. I knew you were in my "area" and was hoping you would have a name.


----------

